# Savage 110 trigger work



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Anybody do any work on a Savage 110 trigger, not the acc-utrigger. I got a sweet shooting rifle, it just needs some trigger work. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Take it to a Gunsmith $50.00 should take care of it. Something else you might try is a thing called E-Z pull I think is what they call it fits on your trigger and works great It's cheaper and it works but it takes a little to get use to it. I'll look it up and get back to you with the right name.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's E-Z Pull can see them and read about them on the net. I have two of them they work


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've done some work on a few. I have been able to smooth them out and crisp them up some, but pull weight is more difficult on these. The best I have been able to come up with is just under 4 lbs. They are not too difficult to work on though. They are a very simple trigger assembly.

The sear engagement is easy to adjust, just look at it and work it a few times, you should be able to figure it out. To smooth it up, you need to be able to get at the two engaged pieces separately and hone them down with something. Mainly you are trying to remove any burrs. As for pull weight, you generally have to try to adjust (bend) the spring. You could ruin it if you are not careful enough, I think. Some of them have a screw on the spring to help with this adjustment, but it doesn't do a whole lot.

Depending on how much you adjust stuff you may also have to adjust the safety. As always, you should definitely check it out to make sure it still work correctly. Then when you are done, you should put lock-tite, fingernail polish, or some kind of glue on the screws so they don't move on you later. If you need more help than this, PM me.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

One more thing on these triggers that you need to watch for is if you do any sort of sanding you have to be very careful. I don't remember the process the metal goes through, but the outside of the metal is supposed to be strong, but once you get past that its supposed to be pretty brittle. You don't want to go to far otherwise it could get very dangerous if something in there breaks and lets a shot go off.


----------

